# Forum in English  > Project performance  > Site  >  Search only new English posts?

## BataAlexander

Hi there,

what i wanne to ask, is if there is an way to search just the the english posts, cause I am from Germany and I can not give any help to the russian threads due to the fact that the letters arenґt displayed here.  :Smiley: 

Regards

Alex

----------


## ScratchyClaws

try 
search ->  advanced search 
and then select *Forum in English* in lower-right box.

----------


## BataAlexander

Hi,  :Smiley: 

sadly i have to enter a search therm there. So this doesnґt work for me, because i like to see all new english topics.

----------


## NickGolovko

Now you can search new English posts only. See the announcement:

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...ewpost&t=31360

----------

